# codes for Scenery Construction?



## flyweed (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey all,

Just had a friend send me an email, saying they just had an "inspector" of some sort come through their facility and really "key in" on the construction of some of their "temporary" platforming and flats...saying they weren't built to "code" and that they have to follow state regs for building scenery for the theatre. Meaning, he wanted them to follow state building codes as if they were building a permanent, structure like a home or business. Which would mean his platforms he would have to build out of 2x8's and on 16 inch centers..etc etc.

I know there is NO theatre in the state that builds like this...is their some "exemption" for stage scenery someone could point me to? I can't find anything really, just by googling the question

Thanks for any help

D.H


----------



## JohnD (Feb 27, 2015)

This has come up here before, a few threads:
http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/failed-building-inspection-on-set.31494/#post-277990
http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/building-permits-for-scenery.18200/#post-167338

http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/scenery-and-building-code.35194/#post-305472


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 27, 2015)

There is an exception for the building permit (in most jurisdictions) but not to meeting building codes. If you hang a shelf on your wall, it has to meet code according to the code - which is law in many places. It just like scenery does not usually require a building permit. I plan to discuss this very topic at my session at USITT.


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 27, 2015)

JohnD said:


> This has come up here before, a few threads:
> http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/failed-building-inspection-on-set.31494/#post-277990
> http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/building-permits-for-scenery.18200/#post-167338
> 
> http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/scenery-and-building-code.35194/#post-305472



Got a call from the same place. It's the same venue from the first link in these threads. Same use case too. Middle school shows built by parents. Fire inspector and building inspector taking lots of burn samples, jumping on the set, asking for 2x6 framed platforms, 2' O.C. joists, etc. etc.

Sounded like inspectors have shown up at the theater 3 or 4 days this week.

Back story:
Doesn't help that the lead parent has been giving the inspector a little grief. My experience with the fire dept there was that they wanted to know someone was taking preventative measures for safety, and they gave me nothing but constructive suggestions when I would invite them in. That is, until they showed up to that show 2 years ago and found the 2nd story platforming for a set beginning to show cracks in the joists due to poor build quality. That's where this saga begins, and I don't see them standing down anytime soon as that occasion was dire enough that they got the fire chief involved during his out-of-state vacation. The fire chief then called me on my cell late that evening trying to wrap his head around what was going on.

I didn't have much to tell him at the the time as I had not been part of that build nor had the TD at the venue (who I believe is now much more involved in supervising these parent-lead builds?), but it may be appropriate for me to get in touch with him again and see if I can ease his concerns.


----------



## SetWiz (Mar 23, 2015)

flyweed said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just had a friend send me an email, saying they just had an "inspector" of some sort come through their facility and really "key in" on the construction of some of their "temporary" platforming and flats...saying they weren't built to "code" and that they have to follow state regs for building scenery for the theatre. Meaning, he wanted them to follow state building codes as if they were building a permanent, structure like a home or business. Which would mean his platforms he would have to build out of 2x8's and on 16 inch centers..etc etc.
> 
> ...


In 45 years of building scenery I've never heard of a permit for building scenery. However, you must fireproof flown goods. Drapery must have a tag. Fireproofing can be done with fire retardant and Hudson sprayer (cut a sample after it dries, If flame goes out when the flame is removed it will pass inspection from a fire marshal (they can, and may show up at anytime to any theater). Also if your theater has a fire curtain you scenery can not block the curtain from hitting the floor. Other than that, make sure it doesn't fall down-- C.Y.A -).


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 23, 2015)

In the model building code which is the most adopted building code in the US, the International Building Code, scenery is exempt from requiring a permit, but it is not exempt from complying with the building codes. Choose an appropriate live load that you can defend as appropriate - 50 psf is pretty common - and design your platforms to support that.

I covered this quite a bit in my session at USITT last Friday and will turn that into an article - as soon as I have time.

BTW I found one jurisdiction that does require permits. Thank the schools with home built pit fillers that collapsed last year for the focus this issue is getting (but scenery has long been required by law to comply with the building codes - even if you've never heard of it being enforced.)


----------



## SetWiz (Mar 24, 2015)

Greased Lightning : In an earlier post I advertized it at $100.00 a day. in So. CA only (we have had requests as far as Minnesota) We discovered that mostly high schools and colleges wished to rent it (It's been popular). So it goes out more often by just renting it for a flat fee of $500. for a total of three weeks (one tech and two weeks of run). We do "not deliver for that price". You will need a low drive on trailer. It is a golf cart underneath.
There is also a refundable damage deposit of $500. The deposit can be a personal check that is held. Upon pickup, cash or cashiers check for $500. My office # 949- 451-5646

BillConnerASTC said:


> In the model building code which is the most adopted building code in the US, the International Building Code, scenery is exempt from requiring a permit, but it is not exempt from complying with the building codes. Choose an appropriate live load that you can defend as appropriate - 50 psf is pretty common - and design your platforms to support that.
> 
> I covered this quite a bit in my session at USITT last Friday and will turn that into an article - as soon as I have time.
> 
> BTW I found one jurisdiction that does require permits. Thank the schools with home built pit fillers that collapsed last year for the focus this issue is getting (but scenery has long been required by law to comply with the building codes - even if you've never heard of it being enforced.)



Yes, I agree. As soon as you cross the line and your scenery becomes part of the structure (as in the stage or pit it self ) permits get pulled. As for schools/ colleges (as in CA) the state Architects get involved. As a Architect and State lic. Contractor (24 years) my walkable scenery can hold a truck. Rule of thumb. If a director wants a table and chair - make sure their is strong enough to dance on. If a bridge is only supposed to support two actors, make sure it will support 20. (as I discovered in my current tech. The director told me two, he then blocked for 12). My Best, H. Mike Collins Scenic Designer, Irvine Valley College. Lic. # 609808


----------



## robartsd (Mar 24, 2015)

While I certainly agree that there needs to be certain design standards for set building, I'm not certain how the building codes should be applied - particularly structural codes where the minimum design loads for scenery have not been defined. A blanket statement that the set must be built to code without code prescribed design loads and construction methods implies to me that a licensed engineer should approve the structural design of every set - that certainly does not sound like a practical approach to me. It seems most likely that set design should be held to a standard similar to temporary construction structures.

As far as practical design loads, 50 psf live load is likely very reasonable in most cases. In annother thread, Bill refferenced code requiring 20% of gravity load for lateral design load of audience platforms. This also seems reasonable. I'd also encourage the full application of codes for wind loading on any outdoor set. I'm not sure what additional structural design considerations, if any, should be required for temporary sets in seismically active regions.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 24, 2015)

Just keep in mind that many one and two family houses are designed and built without input from a registered design professional, so not sure a structural engineer is routinely required. And while the design loading for a bedroom in a house might not be exactly equivalent to a bedroom in a set, it's a reasonable starting place. And I agree there are directors and others from who it would be difficult to get commitment to not exceed a number of activities. I'm reminded of a storage loft in a professional theatre that suddenly was used for a greek style chorus one rehearsal and when twelve actors started stumping in unison, there was very scary "creak" sound. It was well designed and constructed for probably more than 50 psf, but we see what stages are required to be designed for 150 psf in today's codes (not to mention the elephants).

I understand how the same people who build platforms and one day decide to build a pit filler and then leave it in place happens. And I'm sympathetic that the costs of 3/4 ply and clear 5/4 X 6 have increased faster and more than show budgets, but people are getting hurt. I hope it doesn't lead to requiring every high school to submit plans for review because it will hurt even more.


----------



## robartsd (Mar 24, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Just keep in mind that many one and two family houses are designed and built without input from a registered design professional, so not sure a structural engineer is routinely required.


In residential construction, joists that are used to support floors, ceilings, and roofs are typically engineered by the manufacturer and the lateral load resistance typically follows prescriptive rules for the placement of shear walls and the nailing of diaphrams. I think you'd be hard pressed to find sets constructed to meet the code prescribed requirements for residential shear walls - these code requirements don't seem appropriate to set construction to me. While I agree that gravity load requirements of the code generally make sense for sets, the lateral structural system requirements for sets probably needs further investigation. Fortunately, servicibilty requirements of the lateral systems (how much it shakes when you move on it) often cause set desigers to build adequately braced platforms; unfortunately, designs that have not provided adequate strength for gravity loads often end in catastrophic failure.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 24, 2015)

Well, since much of the shear walls requirements in the codes for residential construction are for wind, not for people, I wouldn't worry so much for indoor sets. 

And there are span tables for basic sawn lumber that make it pretty straight forward.

I think there is enough in the codes and other reference material that its not too hard to design structurally sound scenery.


----------



## robartsd (Mar 25, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Well, since much of the shear walls requirements in the codes for residential construction are for wind, not for people, I wouldn't worry so much for indoor sets.
> 
> And there are span tables for basic sawn lumber that make it pretty straight forward.
> 
> I think there is enough in the codes and other reference material that its not too hard to design structurally sound scenery.


I agree with you concerning using existing codes and reference material as a design guide for gravity loads (including the use of span tables for graded sawn lumber). My point is that the part of the code prescribing lateral structural design 1) is very rarely complied with in set construction, 2) probably exceeds what is actually needed structurally by quite a bit, and 3) interferes with practical elements of set design. You can't claim to build to code if you ignore any code requirements - to actually build to code requires a licensed professional evaluating the lateral structural design OR complying with the prescriptive code design for shear walls.

Am I concerned about the safety of the lateral structural system of most sets? No. As I stated above, set builders probably provide adequate lateral strength to provide safety as a side effect of providing enough stiffness to meet serviceability requirements. Additional resources may be helpful for set designers to plan these systems effectively.

Do I think the code needs to address lateral structural systems for sets? Yes, even if only to explicitly exempt sets from the prescriptive lateral structural requirements without needlessly involving a licensed professional.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 25, 2015)

I think if a carpenter can basically design the structural framing of even a very large house, a carpenter can design a set.


----------



## RickR (Mar 26, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> I think if a carpenter can basically design the structural framing of even a very large house, a carpenter can design a set.



They can do that because they are copying previous work. Once you get to sizing joists and determining if bearing walls need 16" 2x6, they start to run out of their field. Then someone is sitting in an office looking at those load tables and doubling everything.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 27, 2015)

RickR said:


> They can do that because they are copying previous work. Once you get to sizing joists and determining if bearing walls need 16" 2x6, they start to run out of their field. Then someone is sitting in an office looking at those load tables and doubling everything.


Not my experience ore observation. I have worked with a number of small contractors and designers who are quite competent at simple wood structural design. They are always rexamining their methods. I think the problem with a lot of ametuer scenery building is the total lack of training and an acute awareness of costs of materials. I'm pretty sure for most high school and community theaters, I could quickly calculate loads and design the structural framing for the sets, and I am not a registered design professional, just aware of the issues and resources out there. I'm also intolerant of having to do something you can't do safely because of cost. Think Station as an example of that.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, today a school district asked for my assistance in investigating an accident involving scenery. Serious injuries but not permanent.

The interesting consequence is they now want me to be on call including meeting and reviewing preliminary set plans and I would presume some review of the built scenery. Just found this interesting in light of this thread.


----------

